# T5 Grow Lights vs T8 Shop Lights



## Hackerman

I am using 2 - 4 foot shop lights in my clone closet. Standard, cheapo fixture with regular T8 fluorescent bulbs. Been using them for a couple decades.

I clone in this closet and I pop seeds here. Nothing stays in here past 6" or so.

Just for the purpose of upgrading, I was thinking about a T5 fixture.

There is no real ventilation in this closet unless the door is open so if the heat put off from a T5 is greater than the heat from the shop lights, I am done and decided.

However, if heat is not an issue, I could see upgrading.

Would a 4 bulb 4 foot T5 be too much for cloning and seed popping?

Would a 2 bulb 4 foot be enough (at least equal to the 2 shop lights)?

I  have done some reading and the T5's are definitely brighter but do I really need brighter for what I am doing?

And, if I go with a 2 bulb setup, I don't get the coverage like I do with the 2 shop lights.

Just tossing this out for comments. Mostly, I would love to hear about the heat that a T5 fixture puts off.

Thanks


----------



## kaotik

yes T5's get warmer than regular shop light flouro's.  
not like going to hid, but they do kick some heat.

4' 4 bulb t5 i think is definitely overkill for you.
i mean it is always nice to plan for future upgrades.. but i think that's too much for an unventilated closet that's just for babies.

you'd likely get nicer looking/stronger babies under T5's.. but i honestly don't really know if it's a necessity for what you describe you're doing. 
not to mention causing possible heat problems.


i went from shop lights to t5's (just 2 bulb 4') and i love them.. but i have open room, and need to veg in there for a bit.
i did fine early vegging on shop lights for years, but T5's are definitely a nice upgrade.
 but if you don't have the space, setup, or need.. just might not be worth it for now.


----------



## Hackerman

I did use this closet for early vegging for years but now that I have the tent, this closet is just for cloning and popping seeds.

And, I added a cupboard on the lower level for curing and storing.

Funny, I can remember the days when my entire grow was with shop lights and regular incandescent bulbs. I had the entire closet, walls and ceiling, lined with lights. LMAO Looked like an auto body shop paint booth. LOL

Maybe I can add some ventilation to the closet. What might be nice is a 4 bulb setup with a switch to use 2 or 4 bulbs.

We'll see. I just need to buy something now and then. After all, it is a hobby.


----------



## St_Nick

I grow with old style T-12's, cfl's and T-5's.  To be honest, I haven't seen a difference with the T-5 lights, at least not over the T-12 in shop light fixtures.  I am pretty impressed with the new high wattage cfl grow lights though.


----------



## Hippie420

I've still got a double bulb set of T-12s I use for popping seeds or fresh cuttings. I heard where they were going to phase out the big bulbs, so I bought a mess of T-8s on sale. They work great for clones and vegging up to a couple of feet tall, and then they get sold off or chucked in the flower room under HPS lights. I keep my mothers under two double bulb T-8s, and they stay healthy and happy.

You can throw tons of money away growing weed, or you can save a bunch and get the same results. The stuff I grow lays my ears back, and the few I've shared with were impressed, so why would an Old School fart change?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I personally see a big difference between T8s and 12s and the T5.  They simply put out more light.  It gets back to the lumen per watt thing.  A 4' 4bulb T5 puts out a lot more lumens and a lot more lumens per watt than either the T8 or T12.  However, for the purposes you are talking, I see no reason to upgrade.  Clones need very litle light and if you are not getting stretch from the seedlings, it is enough light.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, let's take it a step deeper....

I'll keep my shop lights. They are my old friends, anyway. LOL

Now, what about the "grow" bulbs they offer in this size. I have not looked into it so I am not sure if the "grow" bulbs put off more light or if they are just a different spectrum.

I will have to check on that. If the lumens are the same and the spectrum is more in the blue, that might be a good thing, yes?


----------



## Hippie420

The grow tubes lean toward the red spectrum. More for flowering than anything else. The cheap blue ones work fine for veg/seed popping.

Thought about doing a little experiment on the next batch of clones and running every other bulb a grow bulb. Not sure why, just curious.

Like grandma used to say, "There's more than one way to skin a cat, and as long as you get the fur off, who cares?" For me and my personal, private grow, T8s work just fine. If you look at the specs for normal output (cheap) four foot tubes, the numbers stack up like this:

T12 = 2650 initial lumens  (they drop off the quickest of all) for 40 watts.
T8 = 2800 initial lumens, (they hold their lumens much longer than T12s) for 34 watts.
T5 = 2900 initial lumens, (they hold longer than T5s) for 28 watts.

Now, if you want to go into high output bulbs, the T5s run away with the show at 5000 lumens, but at the cost of 54 watts per tube. If I were to veg for a long time, that would be the route I'd go if I wanted to get away from MH.

 I grow SCROG and mainly sativa heavy crosses, so I veg until they're 12 to 14 inches tall, shove 'em under the screen, run the HPS for 18 hours for a week, then straight into 12 hours for a DLS schedual.
Sativas, or at least the ones I grow, seem to really stretch when you stick 'em in flower mode. Six plants can fill up a 4 X 4 foot screen really quickly. If I goof off for a few days, the little beggars can get a bit out of control, which makes for a few really mule choking buds, but not as many as you get with a well tended SCROG.

Just my opinions, merely for conversation. Everybody's got their own method, and as long as you're happy with what you grow, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Locked

HO T5's will run circles around the other floros all day long . That being said,  cloning under them would be straight up retarded since too much light inhibits root growth in clones.  I would stay with what you have if all you are using them for is cloning and a tiny bit of vegging.  I clone under a single 26 watt cfl. 
My HO T5's are used for vegging right up to the flip.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, now you have me thinking again.... LOL

How would a 4 bulb, 4 foot T5 compare to my 400w HID MH in terms of lighting and lumens and par and whatever?

I only ask because I believe a 4' fixture would give much better coverage in my 3x5 tent than my current HID and hood. I only get (what I consider) good coverage in the center of my tent.

Just thinking about it.


----------



## St_Nick

Hackerman, I wish (oh how I wish ) I could post pics but I can't so you can believe or not as you wish.  I have a 29" by 29" by 80" grow closet. I have a total of 400 watts of T-12 floro's lighting it. 4 2 tube 4ft fixtures, one in each corner and 2 double tube 2ft fixtures in the top.  Each double fixture has one 7800k bulb and one 2800k bulb.  After the second week of flower I switch out half of the 7800's for 2800s to finish out the grow.  I usually grow 2 plants in this setup and it yields anywhere from 2 to 4 oz. per plant.


----------



## St_Nick

They do flower slower under floros though.  Im' currently about 6 weeks into flower on my one remaining plant (the other went male) and she has 7 colas? about the size of a bic and a ton more coming on.  I started feeding a home brew I made this spring and she is starting to put on weight.


----------



## Hackerman

Hey, I believe you. I grew for years with nothing but fluorescent lights. I don't believe I got my first HID light until almost 1980 or so.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Just as a side note Hippy, T5 bulbs are not nearly $54--they run about 5-7 bucks apiece from HTG supplu where I generally get mine.

Hackerman, in terms of lumens per watt, the MH and the T5s run about the same.  Your 400W MH probably puts out about 36,000 lumens or 90 lumens per watt.  A 4' 4 tube T5 uses 54W tubes, uses 216W and produces 20,000 lumens, or 92 lumens per watt.  The MH will penetrate better, but it does produce more heat than the T5s.  I did replace a 400W MH with a 4 tube 4' T5 in a 2 x 4 closet.  I personally have just as good veggy growth with the T5 as I had with the MH.  I believe this is because the T5 can be kept within inches of the canopy and that it spreads the light better over the area I had.  I still have my old 400W MH hanging around somewhere, but never use it anymore.  With a 3 x 5 tent, you would want to go with more tubes than 4.  You would probably want to step up to the 8 tube.  That would use a bit more wattage than the 400W MH, but in return you also get more lumens--464W for 40,000 lumens.  I'm not sure that I know anyone who started with MH, went to T5s and then went back to MH.


----------



## Hippie420

Ah, that was 54 WATTS, not dollars! Those tubes would have to mow the lawn and make breakfast for that kind of money!

I had to go back and re read my post to see which one of us was high!


----------



## Hackerman

Thanks HG. I'm not sure I should change just for the sake of change but I like to experiment. LOL

I am going to check out the T5 units at the local grow shop and see what I can get. 

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hippie420 said:


> Ah, that was 54 WATTS, not dollars! Those tubes would have to mow the lawn and make breakfast for that kind of money!
> 
> I had to go back and re read my post to see which one of us was high!


 
 LOL--yup, when you said "cost", my mind went to dollars, not watts.  However, it all really gets down to watts per lumen.  While the T5s run 54W, they put out 5000 lumens (92.59 lumens per watt).  Compare that with the T12 that runs 40W and puts out 2650 lumens (66.25 lumens per watt).  It takes 75W of T12s to equal the lighting power of 54W of T5 light.  So, while it may look like you save money initially, you are spending almost twice a month every single month on electricity using T12 instead of T5s.

 Hackerman, I am saving money and have an easier time keeping my closet cool.  First of all, I am running 184 less watts each and every hour of the day.  The light spread is way better than MH, and because of the lower wattage and the spreading of the light, it is easier to keep everything cool.


----------



## WeedHopper

THG is always on the money.


----------



## Hackerman

She is swinging me over for sure.

Although, I must admit, after being married for 30+ years, I am used to doing what I am told to do by a woman. So, I'll probably, subconsciously, run out and buy one today. LOL

The coverage is really what I really like. I am very unhappy with the hood designs I have seen that are available for HID. I considered 2 x 400's but heat, cost and all that really doesn't justify it. With the 4' long design of the T5 fixtures I am cheaper, cooler and I get the coverage.

OK, now I need to decide on 4 tube or 8 tube. LOL

Speak woman and I shall obey....... LOL


----------



## WeedHopper

I had the 4ft 8 tube,,it put out 40000 lumens. I grew from start to finish with them and got some real nice Bud. Yes i would have gotten better Buds Flowering with HPS,,but the T5s is all I had at the time,,but I would never Vegg under anything but T5s ever again because they were awesome for vegging.
This was with t5s.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=819918&postcount=19


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hackerman said:


> OK, now I need to decide on 4 tube or 8 tube. LOL



How big is the space your looking to light??


----------



## Hackerman

It's a 3' x 5' tent.


----------



## Sherrwood

I veg. Under 12,  4 ft. T-5s in. 4x4 tent, the heat and electricity is little and the results are great.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I would def go 8 bulb....  that maybe even alil underlit for that space...


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> I would def go 8 bulb....  that maybe even alil underlit for that space...



:yeahthat:

Agreed.  12 bulbs at 5000 lumens a bulb comes up 20000 lumens short for a 4x4 space. 
I felt a little under lit with a single 600watt HPS  in my 4x4.


----------



## Hackerman

A 4 x 4 tent would be much better for an HID as most of the HID hoods put off a [relatively] square pattern of coverage. I got a 3 x 5 because it maximized my space and because I usually have a small portion of the space dedicated to fans and whatever. In this tent, I don't do that so I would love to have a full 3x5 coverage.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You need the 8 bulb fixture with a 15 sq ft space.  Although that puts you under 3000 lumens per sq ft, I found the fact that the T5s spread the light better and that the lights can be kept so close to the canopy makes it okay (at least in my closet).  I have a 4 tube fixture in my 2 x 4 space and consider adding a 2 bulb fixture, but am quite happy with my results from the 4 bulbs, so see no reason to increase the electricity consumption and the heat.


----------



## Sherrwood

If you replace your bulbs after the recommended hours they stay ultra bright, and like Hemp Goddess said, you can get t-5 bulbs real close with no burn.
I have used a 600 on veg and found only that the temps. Were higher, the humidity was higher, the coverage wasn't as good and they needed water more often and no real difference in size to speak of.


----------



## Hackerman

This would also change my exhaust setup since I am currently using an air cooled hood with the HID.

So, now, the fan will simply hook up to the filter and exhaust out the tent. Nice and simple.

I'll stop by the store today and see what they have. I think they carry Hydrofarm brand.

Anything special I should look for? Do these units have their own little cooling fan like the LED fixtures?

I like the idea of 2 switches. Not sure why but I like options. LOL

I'll see what they have and come back with questions.

Thanks all


----------



## Sherrwood

My 4 ft 8 bulb has 2 switches so u can run only 4 bulbs if u want to. 
I also have a 4 ft 4 bulb right next to it for a total of 12.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

All of the 6 and 8 bulb fixtures I have seen have switches so that you can run just some of the bulbs.  Mine do not have cooling fans....but I really don't think that they run hot enough to justify that.


----------



## Sherrwood

You dont need an exhaust fan with t5's for heat issues, but naturally u want to get rid of the used nasty air that hangs at the top of the tent, thus a small 4" inline fan with a duct at the top or on Top of the tent.
Fresh INcoming air should come from the lowest point in the tent, I use the side Velcro vents with the flaps removed. 
Heat rises and u won't need much cfm's with t5's, just fresh circulating air.


----------



## Hackerman

Duh! Not sure why I didn't think of this before but I am just looking to get better coverage than the footprint put out by my HID and hood.

LED is probably a better answer than any of the flavors of florescent. 

Most of the LED's I have seen are long and narrow (or are square and can be daisy chained).

Now, how does LED compare to T5?

My guess is that the LED kicks it's butt.

Now, what I need to find is an LED that is about 24" x 48" like the T5 rigs. I think a 24 x 48 light would footprint nicely in a 36" x 60" tent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hackerman said:


> Duh! Not sure why I didn't think of this before but I am just looking to get better coverage than the footprint put out by my HID and hood.
> 
> LED is probably a better answer than any of the flavors of florescent.
> 
> Most of the LED's I have seen are long and narrow (or are square and can be daisy chained).
> 
> Now, how does LED compare to T5?
> 
> My guess is that the LED kicks it's butt.
> 
> Now, what I need to find is an LED that is about 24" x 48" like the T5 rigs. I think a 24 x 48 light would footprint nicely in a 36" x 60" tent.



 Ask Rosebud and Hamster.  I believe that both of them were using T5s to veg and are now using LED.


----------



## Hackerman

Thanks HG. I have been reading their posts from when they made the change and both mention that there really isn't that much difference when vegging. One (I think Rose) said they eat less under LED but that's about the only difference they mentioned.

For a cost difference of $150 (T5) to $300 or $400 (LED) it hardly seems right.

I talked to the guy at the store today and I will return the EZ Cloner, some fans, a CO2 regulator and some other used stuff I have and I can probably walk out with the T5 for a few dollars difference.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, I believe I have decided on the Hydrofarm Envirogrow 4 foot, 6 bulb.

It's the biggest one that will fit in my closet and I love the way it is set up.

It has 2 switches. One operates the 2 bulbs in the center. The other switch operates the 4 on the outside. At first, I thought this was weird as I expected 3 and 3 with each switch. However, after thinking about it, I love this. I can run the 2 center bulbs and have 10,000 lumens or I can run the 4 outside bulbs and have 20,000 or run all 6 and have 30,000. Very nice, I think.

Now, I need to think about a few more things.

The area is 2x4 so I have 8 SF. Nothing in this closet will ever be in a pot bigger than 4 inches. I only have a few feet in height so nothing will be over 12" to 18".

I use this closet to clone and seed. And I transplant from clone container to 4" pot and they sit in here for a couple weeks while the veg tent is cleaned and made available.

So, is this an overkill? I don't think so.

For cloning, I have always used the same lighting setup with great results. Simply 2 shop lights with standard shop bulbs. I think those are about 2000 lumens each so about 8000 lumens to light up a 2x4 area of clones (or seedlings). Seems like kind of a lot and it's probably a little less because the bulbs are old.

Now, the lowest I can go with the T5 will be 2 bulbs and about 10k lumens. That's not a terrible jump from 8k (4 T12's) but it's pretty hot from the actual 5000 or 6000 from they are probably getting from these old bulbs so I might have to raise it up all the way to the ceiling. That would be almost 3 feet from the plants. That might be OK.

On the high end, I can run 30k lumens to light 8 SF which is 3750 lumens per SF which in not sweet but it's a nice jump from 10,000 before going under the 600w MH and then 1000w HPS.

I may need to raise it all the way up for cloning, otherwise I think this is going to work out OK.


----------



## Hippie420

If it works for ya, great! For me and my grows, that much light for seedlings and clones is way overkill. The strains I clone don't need much light until they set roots, and the seedlings are so small they're easily covered my less lights. I do run the lights pretty close to the seedlings, though.
That bulb setup sounds like it would be great for vegging in the early stages, though. YMMV.


----------



## Hackerman

OMG!!!! I so much love this T5. I hope the little babies like it. I started with just 2 bulbs. If they take it well, I'll switch to 4 bulbs in a day or 2 and then to all 6 bulbs when it's right.

I am totally going to ditch the 400w HID in my 3x5 tent for another one of these. I can fit the 8 bulb in my tent even though the 6 bulb actually provides more light (and 10 times better coverage) in the 3x5 space than the current 400w HID. I'll still go with the 8 bulb. That's about 40k in 15 SF = 2700 per. That's not too bad. I can't fit a 12 bulb in there and they don't make a 10 so the 8 will have to do.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hackerman said:


> OMG!!!! I so much love this T5. I hope the little babies like it. I started with just 2 bulbs. If they take it well, I'll switch to 4 bulbs in a day or 2 and then to all 6 bulbs when it's right.
> 
> I am totally going to ditch the 400w HID in my 3x5 tent for another one of these. I can fit the 8 bulb in my tent even though the 6 bulb actually provides more light (and 10 times better coverage) in the 3x5 space than the current 400w HID. I'll still go with the 8 bulb. That's about 40k in 15 SF = 2700 per. That's not too bad. I can't fit a 12 bulb in there and they don't make a 10 so the 8 will have to do.




 :giggle:  We thought you might.....


----------



## Hackerman

This thing, even with only 2 bulbs cooking, is creating more heat than I can deal with in this little closet.

I'll toss an exhaust fan in the cocktail, tomorrow and everything should be fine.


----------



## Hackerman

I wonder what kind of heat the 8 bulb will create in that tent compared to the 400w HID currently running?

I have zero problems with heat using the 400w MH.

I'll see what I get when I crank this 6 bulb up all the way and I can anticipate from there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Every grow needs ventilation, even small little closets with only a little light in them.

I found that my 4 bulb T5 put out substantially less heat than the MH, but that is also a whole lot less watts.


----------



## Hackerman

This door usually stays open so I get plenty of air. It's a rare occasion when I have to close it. So, it is a secondary problem I can address later. I have 2 fans blowing air so I get pretty good circulation. I just want to be ready in case I have to close it.

Question... these bulbs say 2800K on them. Are those the veg bulbs?

Now, I need to test this to see if it's too much light for cloning. I am getting ready to do a clone transplant so I will have some cuttings that would, otherwise be mulch. I'll pop them in the same starter I used last time. Put them in the same domes and treat them the same as last time and I'll compare with the clones that I just did under the T12 florescent bulbs.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

veg bulbs are 6500K....  2800 is really low...  pretty sure most T5 bloom bulbs are 3200k...


----------



## Hackerman

My bad. I looked again and they say 54w 6400k

Thanks


----------



## JimB

Nearly every post talks in terms of what our eye sees and we skip photosynthetic requirements.

www.inda-gro.com has best lighting tutorial available for growers.

Plain english, photon count right down to the micro-mole.

How much dry weight desired, here's the photon mole count, 95% useable light, 1/3 the power, 2/3 less heat.

Moreover, true high pressure aeroponics uses 1/50 nutrient compared to low pressure hydroponics, mistakenly referred to as low pressure aeroponics, a critter not in existence. 

We take pride believing our ride is high tech, yet 10 years from now our  wasteful energy indoor gardening methods will be unthinkable in a global warming world and today's war on drugs rhetoric is accurately calling us out on just that.

We can counter the war on drugs and Legislators codifying us out of a energy wasteful existence by becoming better stewards of the BTU, Photon, and mili-liter of nutrient because if we don't, they will.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

JimB said:


> Nearly every post talks in terms of what our eye sees and we skip photosynthetic requirements.
> 
> www.inda-gro.com has best lighting tutorial available for growers.
> 
> Plain english, photon count right down to the micro-mole.
> 
> How much dry weight desired, here's the photon mole count, 95% useable light, 1/3 the power, 2/3 less heat.
> 
> Moreover, true high pressure aeroponics uses 1/50 nutrient compared to low pressure hydroponics, mistakenly referred to as low pressure aeroponics, a critter not in existence.
> 
> We take pride believing our ride is high tech, yet 10 years from now our wasteful energy indoor gardening methods will be unthinkable in a global warming world and today's war on drugs rhetoric is accurately calling us out on just that.
> 
> We can counter the war on drugs and Legislators codifying us out of a energy wasteful existence by becoming better stewards of the BTU, Photon, and mili-liter of nutrient because if we don't, they will.



 Huh??


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> This thing, even with only 2 bulbs cooking, is creating more heat than I can deal with in this little closet.
> 
> I'll toss an exhaust fan in the cocktail, tomorrow and everything should be fine.



For smaller areas being lit, I like to remote mount the ballasts outside the grow area, this will drop temps by 5-10 degrees.


----------



## Hackerman

This T5 has the ballast built in. I assume you mean with an HID? Or, do some T5's come with remote ballasts?

By the way, this light is working out perfectly for what I wanted it for. I wanted something that could go from cloning to mid-veg. After they vig in here for a while, they spend 1 month under HID before flowering.

I need to test this for cloning but the seedling came up perfectly under 2 of the bulbs. It was under 4 bulbs within a week and at 2 weeks old it is under the full 6 bulb T5.

Love this light. It's like having a dimmer for an HID.

Would have never bought it or ever thought of trying it if it wasn't for all of you and MP. Love it here.


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> This T5 has the ballast built in. I assume you mean with an HID? Or, do some T5's come with remote ballasts?
> 
> By the way, this light is working out perfectly for what I wanted it for. I wanted something that could go from cloning to mid-veg. After they vig in here for a while, they spend 1 month under HID before flowering.
> 
> I need to test this for cloning but the seedling came up perfectly under 2 of the bulbs. It was under 4 bulbs within a week and at 2 weeks old it is under the full 6 bulb T5.
> 
> Love this light. It's like having a dimmer for an HID.
> 
> Would have never bought it or ever thought of trying it if it wasn't for all of you and MP. Love it here.


I have a habit of taking things apart and making them work for my situation, ballasts are always built in, I just cut all the wires and extend them to outside the rooms.


----------



## Hackerman

LMAO... love you, man. You are a true hacker at heart.


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> LMAO... love you, man. You are a true hacker at heart.



I have the ability to reengineer things to work for me if need be, I'm going to be playing with my own Raspberry Pi unit to see if I can't set up a master controller to interact with my other various controllers and care a system, I wAnt the capability of monitoring and tweaking things from my own VPN.


----------



## Hackerman

Ability AND desire. You have them both.

Where were you when I was hacking XM? Can you program in C? just kidding.

A couple weeks ago, I hacked my coffee pot. The built-in grinder would grind for a totally annoying and way longer than needed 64 seconds. Seemed like forever first thing in the morning. Especially, with a hangover. LOL I pulled the PIC chip which is the main controller and dumped the code and modified the code to change the timing to a cool 15 seconds. Re-write the code.... a little soldering and.... Bingo! I love my coffee pot. JUST the way I like it, now. LOL I was never very good with my hands but electronics just seemed to come natural to me.

Hack on, brother.


----------



## lyfespan

betsylee11 said:


> led tube is ok, please look at the pictures.



They would be fine for clones and vegetative state plants, but your gonna want more alight once things start flowering..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

betsylee11 said:


> led tube is ok, please look at the pictures.



Marijuana is not lettuce.  Greens like lettuce will grow with very little light.  Marijuana is a high energy plant.  What works for lettuce will not work for marijuana.


----------



## Tiffany parks

I’m a new grower, I’m growing with t8. It’s not going too bad... seems slower than what’s typical from what I’ve read


----------



## Keef

Hey Tiff Welcome to MP -- I started to say something earlier but I grow under LEDs so I don't know what to say !-- It's been a quite day but there are those who know about such lights who will be around later to give U all sorts of advice !
MP is like a living library  of grow info ! -- 
Again Welcome to MP !


----------



## stinkyattic

T8 while the plants are still real short isn't bad at all; it's as they grow taller that you will see yellowing lower leaves and want some better light penetration.
Since this is what you've got at the moment, make sure you run a good daylight bulb and keep an eye on the distance between bulb and canopy, to balance bright light vs too much heat.
Edit: I'm a moron and replied to a 5 year old question. But yes we just found an early adopter of raspberry pi. I wonder where he is now, and how the controller build worked out!


----------

